# Assembler OS von CD starten/booten



## Hunter3 (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich die Fohrensuche und Google bemüht hab und nix gefunden habe schreibe ich jetzt selber einen Thread.
So jetzt aber zu meinem Problem also ich habe mit dem Netwide Assembler ein kleines OS geschrieben welches auch schon startet alles soweit wunderbar ... ;-)
So jetzt will ich aber nicht die nervigen Disketten als Bootmedium sondern eine CD und jetzt meine Frage wie richte ich eine CD so ein das mein OS davon geladen wird.
Ich habe durch die Disketten-Variante schon zwei Dateien Kernel.bin und Boot.bin die dann als Image auf die Diskette geschrieben werden.

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Clund (23. November 2010)

eine Frage:
wie hast du dein os richtig auf die diskette gekriegt?
Cpp-Freak


----------



## deepthroat (24. November 2010)

Hi.

Vorgehensweise:

1. erstelle ein Floppy Image (z.b. mit bfi -> http://www.nu2.nu/bfi/)
2. kreiere ein CD Image mit dem Floppy Image als Boot Image z.b. mit mkisofs (siehe z.B. http://www.g-loaded.eu/2007/04/25/how-to-create-a-windows-bootable-cd-with-mkisofs/)

Gruß


----------



## BassBox (26. November 2010)

Also ich weiß einen weg um ein selbst programiertes os von cd zu booten
du Brauchst:
Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 (funktioniert auch mit der testversion)
Rawrite (wie das aus diesem tutorial http://www.tutorials.de/programming-...ebssystem.html habe blos noch keinen download link gefunden)
Rawwrite (http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/Raw-W...en-577062.html)

So:
- du nimst rawrite und brennst dein os wie gehabt auf diskette.
- dann öffnest du rawwrite und gehst auf die funktion read und stellst das diskettenlaufwerk ein (A
- dann noch den pfad ond den dateinamen für das imgae eingeben und dann auf read klicken
- danach öffnest du das Burnigstudio und gehst auf expertenfunktionen/ daten cd/dvd/blueray mit experten funktionen erstellen.

-dann stellst du ein:
Iso 9660- level 1
Kein joliet
kein udf
mache cd/dvd/Blu-ray bootfähig (häkchen setzen)
Boot image typ auswählen (1,44 MB Disketten Boot-image)
Pfad des mit rawwrite erstellten disketten abbilds angeben
- und auf weiter klicken
- noch irgend eine leere datei oder ein readme zur brennliste hinzufügen
- weiter, nurnoch laufwerk auswählen und Brennen

Voila dein os bootet von cd.


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2010)

BassBox hat gesagt.:


> - du nimst rawrite und brennst dein os wie gehabt auf diskette.


Auf Diskette brennen ist ein netter Ausdruck 

Aber warum sollte man das so kompiliziert machen? Außerdem, welcher PC hat denn heutzutage überhaupt noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk?

Gruß


----------



## BassBox (26. November 2010)

Sorry, dann nim halt virtual floppy drive


----------

